
How Far Up the Leadership Ladder Will A.I. Go? - jackwest
https://www.robertson-associates.eu/blog/2018/10/19/ai-will-beat-you-not-if-you-are-a-human-manager
======
jackwest
Am I ill conceived or does this guy have it right? For the next ten years
anyway?

